# Mimaki CG-60SR Vs Roland GX-24



## GLC

O.K Hello T-shirt Family,

I' gonna post some of my shirts in another thread at some point.

We are getting ready to upgrade to a new vinyl cutter with registration reader. I've been using a redsail rs800c for some months now its a really really goodmember of our team.I would like to know what people heard about the two above vinyl cutters both good and bad. We are based in the U.K and support is a very important issue for us. If I were basedin the USA I would go for the gx24 just because of the support that Imprintables Warehouse gives. All here on the forum give good reports about them. Over here such support can be a challenge to find... 

Whats good vs Whats bad?
Likes vs Dislikes?


Anything that can help would be much appreciated...

Ezekiel

Many thanks again...


----------



## GLC

Someone.........


Anyone...........

May be I guess I'll just go for the mimaki...

I like to be peculiar any how

Blessings

Ezekiel
SOG


----------



## JoshEllsworth

In a nutshell....
Roland's software is much easier to use and more efficient (less glitchy).
Roland cuts twill in one pass.

I believe the Mimaki is slightly less expensive.


----------



## GLC

Thanks Josh

Are you bias since you are very familiar with the Gx

Considering over here in the UK it seems as though there is not any real support for roland as there is back there do you think that is still a good look for me to get the roland. Everywhere I have ooked in the UK he prices seem to be practicaly the same...

This is why I am considering the two. 

The supplier that I have approached has said to me that they believe that the mimaki is better so... i'm in this position...

What is Twill. Do you have any pictures you could post up here..

Have you used a mimaki before?...


Thanks again for the input

Ezekiel


----------



## KenS

Twill is a thicker...fabric material. It is used mostly in embroidery applications. You will see it mostly on sweat shirts and such. The material (twill) is cut and sewn onto the garment. That is usually what you see on professional sports uniforms, like hockey and football. Instead of filling large areas with embroidered stitches, which can get expensive, you use twill and sew it down around the outside and heat press it to the garment.

Clear as mud?


----------



## JoshEllsworth

GLC said:


> Thanks Josh
> 
> Are you bias since you are very familiar with the Gx
> 
> Considering over here in the UK it seems as though there is not any real support for roland as there is back there do you think that is still a good look for me to get the roland. Everywhere I have ooked in the UK he prices seem to be practicaly the same...
> 
> This is why I am considering the two.
> 
> The supplier that I have approached has said to me that they believe that the mimaki is better so... i'm in this position...
> 
> What is Twill. Do you have any pictures you could post up here..
> 
> Have you used a mimaki before?...
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the input
> 
> Ezekiel


Hi Ezekiel

I'd say I'm a bit biased towards Roland, but we sell mimaki as well. We used to carry the Mimaki CG-60st which was the model prior to the CG-60sr. I liked the machine, but when we picked up the Roland we experienced a great decline in technical support calls mainly because the machine is easier to use.

After selling Roland and working with the Cut Studio software, it seems to me that the FineCut is more glitchy and a lot tougher to comprehend. But thats just my take on it. I have used the CG-60sr when we had it in our office for a couple months for testing.

Also, to help you out, I can still email you our training videos for the Roland if you decide to get it.

Here is a link to a pic of twill: http://www.rightsleeve.com/images/imprint/RS_imprint_6.jpg


----------



## GLC

Hey Guys thank you all for all of your imput. This is really helpful stuff.

Josh you mentioned that the roland goes through twill once over. Can you let me know the cutting force of both of the machines. Is the force also releated to this. 

Do you guys know where I can buy twill in the UK or do you have links for any suppliers that will ship to the UK. (Can I buy it in any normal material suppliers and does it go by the same name.)

Many thanks.

You guys are really good for all the info I realy appreciate it...

Ezekiel


----------



## KenS

I dont know anything about the other one. But I researched these for about a year. We just got back from the ISS show in Atlanta. While there we purchased the Roland GX-24 from Imprintables.

The main reason is the fact that we wanted to be able to do the custom twill applications. Not to mention Flock and other things. The Roland will do the twill without losing the warranty.


----------



## JoshEllsworth

GLC said:


> Hey Guys thank you all for all of your imput. This is really helpful stuff.
> 
> Josh you mentioned that the roland goes through twill once over. Can you let me know the cutting force of both of the machines. Is the force also releated to this.
> 
> Do you guys know where I can buy twill in the UK or do you have links for any suppliers that will ship to the UK. (Can I buy it in any normal material suppliers and does it go by the same name.)
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> You guys are really good for all the info I realy appreciate it...
> 
> Ezekiel


Actually, contrary to popular belief, the downforce isn't the primary factor in determining whether or not the cutter can cut twill.

When I cut on the GX I usually only use about 140 grams of downforce. it goes up to 250. I believe the Mimaki has similar specs (maybe goes to 300 grams?). I have sold units that go up to 400 grams of downforce that won't cut twill effectively.

Some of the deciding factors are: hardness of cutting strip, motor, does it void warranty, downforce, blade type, and also how the cutter head moves.


----------



## GLC

Thanks again All 

This is truly food for thought....

Ezekiel
GLC


----------



## GLC

JoshEllsworth said:


> Hi Ezekiel
> 
> 
> Also, to help you out, I can still email you our training videos for the Roland if you decide to get it.


Josh thanks also for the offer of the vid s I may have to take you up on that

Blessed be God


----------



## GLC

Hello again guys,

I'm getting closer to the crunch as we select our retailer for our new vinyl cutter.

Two questions mainly for Josh. 

previously you mentioned that the gx24 cuts through twill in one sitting. Did you manage to try the mimaki and how effective was that.



JoshEllsworth said:


> Some of the deciding factors are: hardness of cutting strip, motor, does it void warranty, downforce, blade type, and also how the cutter head moves.


Could you give some futher explanations to the factors that you mentioned here Josh for individuals that are not as familiar as of yet with the roland as you are. Pretty Please...

Josh would you ever consider doing some videos for the mimaki?... or is that completely out...

Many thanks once again guys for listening and putting up with some of these ..Q's

Thanks for all your input. And I thank God also for so many friendly people

ezekiel


----------



## johnm57

Im a Roland dealer so im partial to the gx. I have one and use the hell out of it and it just keeps going. Roland is only a phone call away


----------



## GLC

Thanks Johnny


Your imput is much apreciated

GLc


----------



## dcurtisroland

GLC said:


> Thanks Johnny
> 
> 
> Your imput is much apreciated
> 
> GLc


GLC,
we have a youtube account that we made that has a collection of all videos I could and continue to find out there on the internet. If you have any trouble finding the videos Josh is talking about, give this link a try:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

hope this helps,


----------



## GLC

Somebody tell me... Does the mimaki have anything on the Roland GX-24??


----------



## BaiCam

Direct quote from the Mimaki Distributor

-----------------------------------------------------
'The answer to the twill question is quite simple, if the Roland GX24 will cut it then the Mimaki will blitz it. Depending on the type of Twill, the correct sharp blade and pressure are paramount to success – also normally a backing sheet is desired.

There are different types of Twill, the heavy duty ones are a little more difficult, so drag knife, even Tangential cutting heads can struggle.

The best way of course is to do a quick test with a new sharp blade, perhaps trying a stencil blade.

I noticed a comment on the above thread about the Roland software being easier to use, this is possibly true because it is so basic. Again the Mimaki scores massively with the free “in the box” Finecut software. This software is second to none.'
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I hope this helps!


----------



## JoshEllsworth

BaiCam said:


> Direct quote from the Mimaki Distributor
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------
> 'The answer to the twill question is quite simple, if the Roland GX24 will cut it then the Mimaki will blitz it. Depending on the type of Twill, the correct sharp blade and pressure are paramount to success – also normally a backing sheet is desired.
> 
> There are different types of Twill, the heavy duty ones are a little more difficult, so drag knife, even Tangential cutting heads can struggle.
> 
> The best way of course is to do a quick test with a new sharp blade, perhaps trying a stencil blade.
> 
> I noticed a comment on the above thread about the Roland software being easier to use, this is possibly true because it is so basic. Again the Mimaki scores massively with the free “in the box” Finecut software. This software is second to none.'
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I hope this helps!


Has the unidentified salesperson ever cut twill with the Mimaki? It sounds like he is assuming something based on the GX-24's capabilities.

And I'd be interested to hear what features he thinks the Finecut has over the CutStudio? Its definitely not the trace feature or ease of use....


----------



## mmnot

Mimaki CG-60SR Vs Roland GX-24 what one would you purchase? 

Price seam to be close.

I will purchase one next week.

Thanks for you help


----------



## mmnot

mmnot said:


> Mimaki CG-60SR Vs Roland GX-24 what one would you purchase?
> 
> Price seam to be close.
> 
> I will purchase one next week.
> 
> Thanks for you help


ANY HELP??????????? Please!!


----------



## mmnot

Does the Roland GX-24 have anything on the mimaki Roland GX-24??

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## GLC

I ended up with the Mimaki and I'm over joyed with my purchase.  Many people recommend the Roland so I'm sure that it's a worth while purchase also. Both machines are capable of cutting vinyl and transfers so I really think it comes down to personal preference.

Ezekiel


----------



## mmnot

Thanks for your input.


----------



## RUSSOCOLI

I am using Mimaki cutter and these are my observations:
1) When I cut a thin material (PU transfer), it usually crumples a bit and sometimes it causes a jam. The crumpling makes the cutting inaccurate because of the movement of the material. So what I do is make the speed much slower, say 20cm per second. But this increases our overhead cost.
2) But when I tried cutting the same thin material using Graphtec, with a speed of 60 cm per second, I didn't experience crumpling and jamming of the material.
3) I can not explain why it happens with Mimaki and not with Graphtec. 
4) I hope someone can share his experience why this happens. 

Thanks.


----------



## pagou

RUSSOCOLI am am between mimaki and Graphtec. what will you suggest, from you valuable work experience?


----------



## RUSSOCOLI

Both are good cutters. If you will only use the cutter to cut and NOT TO CONTOUR-CUT printed material, then any of the two is ok. But if you will be using the cutter to contour-cut, then I believe that the choice is dependent on whether your printer will be compatible with the cutter. That requires actual testing with the printer.


----------



## pagou

thanks, i never had thought to do actual testing. supose you mean to print and then feed the cutter to see if can read the marks?


----------



## printxit

hello, we repair all cutting plotters, you are one of few people that talk well about redsail, if it never broke've been very lucky, 

for me Roland is better in comparison with mimaki for many reasond; the electronic board, the motors, the blade and the software of roland is better in comparison with mimaki.
Roland and Mimaki have bad after sales service in europe, in case of problems you can wait many time before reparation and if the plotter is out of warranty period the costs are very very hight.
However for cut twill I can advise GCC Jaguar IV this machine is veri strong, have a good electronic, best servomotors on the market and very good plug-in for cut direct from corel draw and illustrator, jaguar IV also have a cutting force of 600grams and max velocity of 4G, the best performance in the market, the cost of jaguar is lower than both the roland and mimaki, the problem of GCC Jaguar is the very very bad after sales service but I know italian distributor that provide it directly for tecnycal assistence, it is avery good supplier and I know that is sell in all european nations, if you want you can contact it at follow email: graphiclineshop@Libero.it
bay bay


----------



## RUSSOCOLI

pagou said:


> thanks, i never had thought to do actual testing. supose you mean to print and then feed the cutter to see if can read the marks?


For example, the Roland cutter can not read the registration marks of other printers like Mimaki because Roland use specila registration marks. In comparison, Graphtec and Mimaki cutters have simialrity in registration marks. 

Once I asked a Roland technician to test the compatibility of Roland cutter and Mimaki printer. He failed to make it work.


----------



## pagou

thanks RUSSOCOLI for sharing your experience


----------



## Corel Whisperer

My choice would also be the Roland, I have used them for over 20 years and they are dependable. This was one of the comments I made to one of the Roland Reps, “the only issue I have with the Roland cutters is they last too long! They out last the OS so you have to purchase a new one after about 15 -20 years because you can’t find a driver.” 
I did find out you can use a newer drivers with the older cutters, not supported but it works. 
I have also use the Mimaki’s but have found the support a little lacking or just not there. Parts can be had to get for the Mimaki here in the US. I don't think the motor in the Mimaki will cut twill.
Just my $.02! You can take all my other equipment just leave me my Roland Cutter!!!
CW


----------



## GLC

Hey Guys,



RUSSOCOLI said:


> I am using Mimaki cutter and these are my observations:
> 1) When I cut a thin material (PU transfer), it usually crumples a bit and sometimes it causes a jam. The crumpling makes the cutting inaccurate because of the movement of the material. So what I do is make the speed much slower, say 20cm per second. But this increases our overhead cost.
> Thanks.


I completley understand your fustration.. this is an issue I ahve had in the past with both my ploters at very early stages... say 1st, 2nd or possibly 3rd job out of the box when my plotters were bnib - What I found was adjusting the feed rollers to an adequate pressure will et rid of this problem... I tend to have my plotter set to a reasonably low speed most of the time anyhow although since this adjustment quick or slow I no longer experience this.



RUSSOCOLI said:


> For example, the Roland cutter can not read the registration marks of other printers like Mimaki because Roland use special registration marks. In comparison, Graphtec and Mimaki cutters have similarity in registration marks.
> 
> Once I asked a Roland technician to test the compatibility of Roland cutter and Mimaki printer. He failed to make it work.



Using the Fine Cut plug-in with Illustrator I have had no difficulties with contour cutting on my Mimaki. I have printed on both our 42" wide format printer as well as our Epson photo 1400 with no problems ...but as I have said some time ago picking your equipment can be very subjective!! I always always comes down to personal preference. I truly believe that what ever a GX24 can do our CG60SR can do just as well - but hey that just my opinion

Ezekiel


----------



## dcurtisroland

RUSSOCOLI said:


> For example, the Roland cutter can not read the registration marks of other printers like Mimaki because Roland use specila registration marks. In comparison, Graphtec and Mimaki cutters have simialrity in registration marks.
> 
> Once I asked a Roland technician to test the compatibility of Roland cutter and Mimaki printer. He failed to make it work.


Roland can read crop marks generated in CutStudio or VersaWorks which are Roland software packages. They cannot read marks from another manufacturer's software. Third party design software like Flexi or SignLab or using the CutStudio plugin in Illustrator can run a Mimaki printer with a Mimaki RIP to cut to a Roland cutter.

The similarity between Graphtec and Mimaki crop marks was the subject of a patent lawsuit in Japan. Last I heard it wasn't going to trial, but I don't know for sure. Reuters only published the existence of the lawsuit, not the outcome.

-Dana


----------



## wallscreens

buenas tengo problemas con mi mimaki cg60sl no puedo instalarlo que me recomiendan que sistema operativo


----------

